# CDT Vaccine Smell?



## runaelle (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm trying to figure out if it is just me or not. Does anyone else notice that the CDT vaccine has an offensive smell? I'm not sure if that is normal or not or just me. Has anyone else noticed this when vaccinating? No, the vaccine isn't expired and it has been kept refrigerated and no needles reused when drawing. I noticed this right after administrating it and some missed the mark. Thank you for any opinions anyone might have.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello!  Welcome to the forum!

Huh, I've never noticed any kind of smell from CD/T when using it.  I've also never purposely tried to smell it, so maybe I've just missed it?  I don't know, that's strange.  What brand are you using?


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 11, 2022)

X2


----------



## runaelle (Jan 11, 2022)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hello!  Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Huh, I've never noticed any kind of smell from CD/T when using it.  I've also never purposely tried to smell it, so maybe I've just missed it?  I don't know, that's strange.  What brand are you using?


I'm using Bar-Vac CD/T from Tractor Supply. I do have a sensitive nose and people say that smells change for them after covid which I have had a couple times mildly. I haven't purposely smelled it, just when prepping the syringes I noticed.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Jan 11, 2022)

That's the same brand I use. 

Is this your first bottle of CD/T?  Or have other bottles smelled weird to you too?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 11, 2022)

It smells like chemicals and alcohol to me. Nothing that's any different from any other vaccine. I'm curious as to what you think your bottle smells like?


----------



## runaelle (Jan 12, 2022)

It has always smelled a little off to me. I probably have used 4 bottles in total. This bottle has separated since I used it last. It just smells off. No particular smell one thing I can say. Maybe it is just me. I know covid can really throw off your senses. Thank you all for your opinions. It seems to be either me or a bad bottle. I'll throw this one away and get a new one for the next group of ewes that need vaccination.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 12, 2022)

runaelle said:


> It has always smelled a little off to me. I probably have used 4 bottles in total. This bottle has separated since I used it last. It just smells off. No particular smell one thing I can say. Maybe it is just me. I know covid can really throw off your senses. Thank you all for your opinions. It seems to be either me or a bad bottle. I'll throw this one away and get a new one for the next group of ewes that need vaccination.


Good plan, seems best to chuck it.


----------

